# Pattern Maker pics in Shop Etc magazine



## toofaced (May 16, 2006)

On page 152 there are pics of Pattern Maker. 2 brushes, 2 closed compacts, a mu bag, and an open palette are pictured. Sooo pretty! If I wasn't computer illiterate I would post the scan I made of the page, but I can't figure out how. HTH someone!


----------



## Ada (May 16, 2006)

Oh! I want to see!


----------



## aziajs (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toofaced* 
_On page 152 there are pics of Pattern Maker. 2 brushes, 2 closed compacts, a mu bag, and an open palette are pictured. Sooo pretty! If I wasn't computer illiterate I would post the scan I made of the page, but I can't figure out how. HTH someone!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You can actually upload it directly from your computer if you know where the file is saved.  When you edit your post click on "Go Advanced".  Then at the top of the message (grey) window you'll see a button *next to* the smiley face.  Click on that button and at the top you'll see two fields for you to upload files from your computer.  Just click browse and locate them on your computer.  Once you have the files press "upload" and "close window".  They will appear as attachments in your post.


----------



## Luna Selene (May 16, 2006)

I want to see a scan too! I need to, you know, assess just how broke MAC will make me this summer with Lure and Pattern Maker.


----------



## roxybc (May 17, 2006)

Here is a scan of the article I found on MUA.  It belongs to member: Dragun
http://img.makeupalley.com/0/7/4/2/483434.jpeg

I like the colors in ht epalette, but they look similar to previous season's.  I'm not too crazy about the patterns on the cases though.


----------



## asteffey (May 17, 2006)

ew those are fucking UGLY


----------



## Classic Beauty (May 17, 2006)

Aw, I actually like them a lot.


----------



## Juneplum (May 17, 2006)

i actually saw these and they're not as garish like that pic makes it look.. the colors are pretty and are a bit similar to last years colors.


----------



## roxybc (May 17, 2006)

My first thought when I saw them was that they looked like old discarded stained glass windows!!!


----------



## Lolita (May 17, 2006)

I actually really like them! I hated the tailormade palettes with the ugly puffy fabric, and I disliked the holiday '05 ones too - again, with the puffyness and the akward layout. These are the classic metal 6x palettes, and I like the designs! It kinda does look like stained glass, or enamel or something. The pattern kinda reminds me of the C. Deneuve blot powder casing too, which I loved.

The bag pattern looks really neat too! I'm so excited for these! thanks for the picture!


----------



## Isis (May 17, 2006)

The colors look pretty, but after thinking about it, the cases just seem tacky.


----------



## KJam (May 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lolita* 
_I actually really like them! I hated the tailormade palettes with the ugly puffy fabric, and I disliked the holiday '05 ones too - again, with the puffyness and the akward layout_

 
I couldn't agree more - I am so glad we're getting away from the puffy cases!


----------



## koolmnbv (May 17, 2006)

I love these and I cant wait to see them in person


----------



## gretchygretch84 (May 17, 2006)

btwn this and the msf releases along with hopefully moving I am going to be SO BROKE!


----------



## Pale Moon (May 17, 2006)

Ohh.. they are so pretty! I like them a lot. And I'm glad I didn't buy the last year's pattern maker. This is so much better!


----------



## mAra (May 17, 2006)

thoz'r hot


----------



## jess98765 (May 17, 2006)

the packaging is really ugly!! omg... ewhhh!


----------



## 2_pink (May 17, 2006)

Oh, i think i like these. When does this come out again???


----------



## allan_willb (May 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_ew those are fucking UGLY_

 

LOL!Wow they'll be online too!Great!I must see it all!They do look kinda funky...but we'll just have to wait an see it all in person.I can't believe MUA had this before us!


----------



## vicuna1 (May 17, 2006)

Hm...I like them better than last year's, both shade wise and case style.


----------



## lianna (May 17, 2006)

The case looks very different from what I was expecting but I can usually count on MAC to come up with something pretty and the e/s shades look gorgeous!


----------



## d_flawless (May 17, 2006)

wow, that's a really pretty combo, though i don't really care for the stained-glass look.
i want to see more pics, esp. of the lipglosses!


----------



## Joke (May 17, 2006)

I really like this! This might be my first MAC palette!


----------



## lovejam (May 17, 2006)

I think they're cute. I've never gotten a Nordstrom anniversary thing from MAC before, so I'm gonna try to get stuff this year. I definitely want a brush set, and maybe an eye pallette. Maybe the cool one, since I've got two of the colors off the warm one already (Shroom and Swimming).


----------



## midnightlouise (May 17, 2006)

I really do like the look of these! Taylormade was nice, but not exciting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I may actually break down & buy one of those palettes cause they're so art deco looking.


----------



## user2 (May 17, 2006)

Oooh I think they are cute!


----------



## Ada (May 17, 2006)

Wow, i don't know about these. They sounded so pretty but from those pictures.... I don't think I like them at all. I guess I'll have to wait until I see them in person-- if they are really metal and seem high quality and everything they might be okay-- but they look pretty chintzy from the pics. 

Damn I was hoping I could make up my mind when I saw the pics. But I guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## coachkitten (May 17, 2006)

Ohhhhh!  When do these come out?


----------



## lemurian (May 18, 2006)

I actually like the packaging, but I cannot for the life of me figure out why MAC continually includes at least one warm shade in so-called "cool" palettes.  Star Violet is a warm color!!!  I can't imagine anyone with a truly cool complexion wearing it without looking like they'd been punched.  It would have been more appropriate, IMO, to have swapped Shadowy Lady and Star Violet in this particular collection.


----------



## mspixieears (May 18, 2006)

It might be like Treasures & Stashettes - the descriptions sounded awful till people saw them in person. Perhaps it'll be like that with this collection?


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 18, 2006)

I really like these!  After seeing the cool palette, I know I definately want that and is it me, or do those brush handles look PURPLE? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't wait for this - it comes out just 2 days after my birthday!!


----------



## Ms. Z (May 18, 2006)

I love stained glass, I hope that besides the brush sets it will have colors that I will actually wear.


----------



## dstroyedangel (May 18, 2006)

I cant see anything.... where do I go thanks!


----------



## laa_cat (May 19, 2006)

Just looked at it at the bookstore last nite. Wow, I think i am just buying for the packaging...


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (May 20, 2006)

gorgeous


----------



## ishtarchick (May 20, 2006)

anyone have the compelte scans?


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 20, 2006)

LOL asteffy, tell us what ya really think
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will have to see this in person to get a true feel for it. i too am not moved my the packaging.
 i thought the summerwear was a must have till i saw it in person, and the opposite was true of sweetiecake which is a holy grail....


----------



## syrene78 (May 20, 2006)

Very pretty! I can't wait!!!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (May 20, 2006)

Wow... I'm torn, those colors are GORGEOUS... but that compact is seriously, frickin' ugly and makes me want to pass... What the hell is wrong with MAC these days...


----------



## pinkarcade (May 21, 2006)

I really liked the compact and the colors. Definately better than last years. I'm really excited -- my wallet is going to get beat down this summer.


----------



## yvannie (May 21, 2006)

I am excited about them too. I wanna get one of the brush sets and the eyeshadow palettes. =)


----------



## carmelicious (May 22, 2006)

I work at a Nordstroms MAC. The picture link thats on this thread doesn't do it any justice. At our Update (MAC has these every couple of months to get the artists up to date with launches) we were all drooling for Patternmaker! At our counter we unfortunately have only 1 picture of the collection. Let me tell you it's BEYOND cute! It's a Nordie exclusive that launches on July 15 (at our store), which coincides with the Women's SemiAnnual Sale. They should arrive in shipment the last week of June. So you can ask them to show you what it looks like, but you won't be able to buy them till the Anniversary sale. We're preselling them so that you can reserve yours.


----------



## ChynaSkye (May 22, 2006)

yeah i wok for mac at nordie too.. everyone is envious! my customers are drooling... trust me these sets rock.. also mac is offering more types of combos every year, they just keep improving every year!


----------



## roxybc (May 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChynaSkye* 
_yeah i wok for mac at nordie too.. everyone is envious! my customers are drooling... trust me these sets rock.. also mac is offering more types of combos every year, they just keep improving every year!_

 
What do you mean more types of combos?


----------



## MargaretD (May 23, 2006)

I don't care how tacky the packaging looks--it's an LE palette so I know I will buy both the eye palettes.


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (May 27, 2006)

Will They Sold Online As Well Or Just Sold At Nordstroms>>???????


----------



## MizMac (May 27, 2006)

nordie's only.........


----------



## toofaced (May 27, 2006)

and Nordstrom.com I got Tailormade online last year.


----------



## ChynaSkye (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_What do you mean more types of combos?_

 
last year they did not have the 5 different sets of lip colors only 2 set of 6 lipstick/gloss colors in each... 

i just really like how they change things up with what customers and artists really want. i own nearly the entire line and i still want these

cant wait!!


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 1, 2006)

The packaging is not my favorite but,I can live wit it they always have a shade that can't be brought seperatly so I'm going to purchase them just for that reason I've already pre-ordered my brushes and eye compacts at Nordstorm


----------

